# caganer



## Bonjules

Hola,
I put 'caganer' in 'Cultural Discussions',
but it was combined with 'Creche and Traditions'
(where it first showed up). I am afraid it will not be in
the title there.
I have some questions (pronunciation, stress etc;
but also origin and meaning).
Would you take a look?
Thank you
bj


----------



## Samaruc

Hi Bonjules,

The pronunciation of the word varies a little depending on the dialect. The main pronunciations are /kə.γə.'ne/, /ka.γa.'ne/ or /ka.γa.'neɾ/. (The "γ" isn't a "y", it sounds like the English "g" in "August").

Here you can find some information about the "caganer".


----------



## Bonjules

Thank you so much for the info, Samaruc!
What a great little character to have near the 'holy' scene(if I don't find anybody to send me one, I will have 
to make myself one, for sure.).
 Have a great holiday!
bj


----------



## panjabigator

Samaruc said:


> Hi Bonjules,
> 
> The pronunciation of the word varies a little depending on the dialect. The main pronunciations are /kə.γə.'ne/, /ka.γa.'ne/ or /ka.γa.'neɾ/. (The "γ" isn't a "y", it sounds like the English "g" in "August").
> 
> Here you can find some information about the "caganer".



  Pots identificar segons el dialect quin sintagma va amb quin dialect?


----------



## Samaruc

Bonjules said:


> Thank you so much for the info, Samaruc!
> What a great little character to have near the 'holy' scene(if I don't find anybody to send me one, I will have
> to make myself one, for sure.).
> Have a great holiday!
> bj



Yes, it’s a strange figure... I remember, when I was a child, that this was the most interesting figure for the children, it was normally hidden in a corner, behind a tree, among rocks... When we visited our friends to see their _Betlem_ (the Nativity scene), the first thing we used to do was looking for the _caganer_... and the last one, just before leaving and when nobody saw us, was placing it just in front of the holy scene... Well, we were just children.

Bon Nadal!


----------



## Samaruc

panjabigator said:


> Pots identificar segons el dialecte quin sintagma va amb quin dialecte?



I tant, Panja. Ací ho tens:

Bàsicament:


Catalunya oriental, Illes Balears, ¿Catalunya del Nord?: /kə.γə.'ne/
Catalunya occidental, Franja de Ponent, Nord del País Valencià, Andorra, ¿l’Alguer?: /ka.γa.'ne/
Major part del País Valencià, el Carxe: /ka.γa.'neɾ/

Com que dissortadament tinc poques ocasions d’escoltar gent de Catalunya del Nord i de l’Alguer, no estic segur del tot del seu accent, així que puc estar equivocat.

Bones Festes!


----------



## Manda

last day I explained to my native teacher what was the _caganer_ and the _cagatió_ and she said that we are obsessed with shitting xD


----------



## Mei

Manda said:


> last day I explained to my native teacher what was the _caganer_ and the _cagatió_ and she said that we are obsessed with shitting xD



Yes, I heard many people saying that... We have no problem to say how our physiological day was, right? 

Mei

I don't have my _Betlem _ready yet!  Ay ay ay_...  _Hope Santa doesn't notice...__


----------

